# So Who Like's Nascar?



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I myself like Carl Edwards, kasey Kahne, and Dale Jr. Not necessarily in that order. I became a fan about 6 years ago and have never looked back. I'm the annoying guy camped next to you with my satelitte so I wont miss the race's. From the sound of it i dont think im the only one so lets here from you. Besides what could go south with this topic.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Dale Jr is my #1 guy, but there are a lot I like and a lot I respect. Carl Edwards is a great driver and I was disappointed that he was 2nd this year. Most I like or respect. My dislikes are easier to name. #1 most hated is Kyle Busch because of his arrogance. Not crazy about his brother either, but I think he has been humbled as of late. I'm tired of the Jeff Gordon/Jimmie Johnson domination, but I respect them both and the way they carry themselves. Hubby and I said if we were younger and were party people that if we took a shot every time they said the name Jimmie Johnson or Kyle Busch, we would be drunk by lap 50 (I'm such a lightweight it would probably be lap 10)

Darlene


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

[siz="4"][/size]

ROWDY BUSH!!!
I started in March with Nascar or as my friends kid NICE CAR So far I have been to Atlanta Indy and Ky Speedway. Have my tickets and campground res for Bristol in March
Stephanie


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

jeff gordon. gets the most out of what he got. lately not to much. i also like kyle busch ONLY because he drives it like he stole it.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

kywoman said:


> [siz="4"][/size]
> 
> ROWDY BUSH!!!
> I started in March with Nascar or as my friends kid NICE CAR So far I have been to Atlanta Indy and Ky Speedway. Have my tickets and campground res for Bristol in March
> Stephanie


Good to see he has two fans







To bad he took a nosedive in the chase. He was really spanking everybody up till then.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

maybe that toyota cheating thing had something to do with it


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

swanny said:


> maybe that toyota cheating thing had something to do with it


There you go starting trouble again man! You're gonna get this thread closed with talk like that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NASCAR

Is that like Network Attached Storage for you CAR?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

or so i heard............ i work for his sponsor.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NASCAR
> 
> Is that like Network Attached Storage for you CAR?


*nerd *


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I like NASCAR #43 Richard Petty is my favorite driver







Go Richard HO HO


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Im a Jimmie fan and like Biffle too. Its hard not to follow a Roush car (Biffle) since i work next to their facility. 
The DW is a Mears and Boyer fan. We got in to it 5 years ago when we poked fun at friends of ours for being so in to it. they challenged us to pick a driver and follow it for a season we were hooked. now we get picked on cause we don't fit the stereotypical NASCAR fan mold. Its MY, YOUR, OUR....NASCAR !!

I followed Jimmie his first couple seasons and really liked him as a person as well as he was a great driver. Never would have thought he would turn in to the dominating force that he (and Chad) make up. Couldnt happen to a better guy!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tony Stewart here.. I enjoy his crudity and his all out driving style.. He also has a great show on Sirius.

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Jimmie wins again !!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I love this picture ! ok, ill stop now.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone going to Daytona in February ? ? ? We will be there for the week!!


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Not Daytona....but anyone going to Bristol in March??
Maybe Daytona for Bike Week but not Nascar
stephanie


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Anyone going to Daytona in February ? ? ? We will be there for the week!!


 Iwent to vegas a few years back it was pretty cool. Would like to go again now that the track has changed. Will you be going to michigan?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

kywoman said:


> Not Daytona....but anyone going to Bristol in March??
> Maybe Daytona for Bike Week but not Nascar
> stephanie


I would love to make that race but the lack of money will probably have me watching it from my campsite.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> Anyone going to Daytona in February ? ? ? We will be there for the week!!


 Iwent to vegas a few years back it was pretty cool. Would like to go again now that the track has changed. Will you be going to michigan?
[/quote]
Im hoping so. Maybe with BoaterDan. We will see. You???


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Anyone going to Daytona in February ? ? ? We will be there for the week!!


 Iwent to vegas a few years back it was pretty cool. Would like to go again now that the track has changed. Will you be going to michigan?
[/quote]
Im hoping so. Maybe with BoaterDan. We will see. You???
[/quote]

I have family there and it would be a possibility.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Have been a NASCAR fan for many years. King Richard and then Davey Allison was the guy. Made that 28 car fly. Lost him in a tragic way.







Have followed Mark Martin from his early days racing in Indiana, trying NASCAR with his own team, and on through the many years with Roush. The last couple years have been interesting with him. Could not figure which direction he was going or why. Not thrilled that he is going to Hendrick, but would follow his career if he decided to race lawn mowers. What a respected driver he is and what a racer.
I don't like the new format, the point system and the ease that officials give poles if it rains. Qualify on practice speeds if qualifing is rained out. Pick your pit space from a number in a hat. Let everyone have an equal chance. To much politics and greed in NASCAR now.







I'm afraid it's going to hurt the sport. The good-ol-boys have been bought out by big business and now the economy is guiding the sport. 
I'm still a big NASCAR fan, just afraid of where it's future is leading.








PS. I'm happy the open wheel boys got back together again too.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I almost forgot about Mark Martin driving for Hendrick next year. Hendrick motorsports is starting to resemble the new york yankees







Yeah I loved martin when he was in the 6 car he is definately a class act.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> I almost forgot about Mark Martin driving for Hendrick next year. Hendrick motorsports is starting to resemble the new york yankees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed its hard not to like Martin.

Hey i just noticed, your little picture there. looks like a 'runner-up' doing a backflip.....














Carl, hes a good guy too.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm a die hard Tony Stewart fan.

Watched him come up from dirt tracks........

Guess we will see what happens next year.

I may just have to switch to Jimmie Johnson, only because of his SHW**

**=Smokin' Hot Wife!!!

Steve


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I'm a die hard Tony Stewart fan.
> 
> Watched him come up from dirt tracks........
> 
> ...


x2 Steve on the Smokin Hot Wife

Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I may just have to switch to Jimmie Johnson, only because of his SHW**
> 
> **=Smokin' Hot Wife!!!


Oh...that is he wife? I was thinking that was his *prize* for winning the race and that is why you guys love NASCAR so much.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Not a huge fan but will watch them on the tube.

Something to think about if any of you race fans are going to be camping near the Monterey area in California. Check this out. http://www.laguna-seca.com/

We spent three nights at the RV park which sits above the track. About 5 or 6 miles East of Monterey. The campground with full hook ups overlooks the track. Not much going on when we were there other than a couple of Mazda sedans racing around the track. They were going pretty fast and you could hear the tires squeal as they went through the turns. They also had a bunch of small, not sure what class, race cars that were circling the track with what was probably a bunch of student drivers. It was a lot of fun to watch. Got some pix that we'll post when the web site is done.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I may just have to switch to Jimmie Johnson, only because of his SHW**
> 
> **=Smokin' Hot Wife!!!


Oh...that is he wife? I was thinking that was his *prize* for winning the race and that is why you guys love NASCAR so much.















[/quote]

She won in the end. Jimmie has $42MM in winnings just in the last 3 seasons. Thats not sponsorship or endorsements or anything else.

Id say she took home the big prize.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have been a Ryan Newman fan since he started driving cup cars, not real happy this year (not includung Daytona) but next year should be interesting. I also like the 17 and 31 as well ...


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I may just have to switch to Jimmie Johnson, only because of his SHW**
> 
> **=Smokin' Hot Wife!!!


Oh...that is he wife? I was thinking that was his *prize* for winning the race and that is why you guys love NASCAR so much.















[/quote]

She won in the end. Jimmie has $42MM in winnings just in the last 3 seasons. Thats not sponsorship or endorsements or anything else.

Id say she took home the big prize.

[/quote]

Not to bad for going around in circles.

Bob


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I may just have to switch to Jimmie Johnson, only because of his SHW**
> 
> **=Smokin' Hot Wife!!!


Oh...that is he wife? I was thinking that was his *prize* for winning the race and that is why you guys love NASCAR so much.















[/quote]

So you DO watch NASCAR, eh ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wolfpackers said:


> I may just have to switch to Jimmie Johnson, only because of his SHW**
> 
> **=Smokin' Hot Wife!!!


Oh...that is he wife? I was thinking that was his *prize* for winning the race and that is why you guys love NASCAR so much.















[/quote]

So you DO watch NASCAR, eh ?
[/quote]

Watched a few laps on TV once. Other than that...nope.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Shake and Bake!! Slingshot engaged. If your not first your last- Ricky Bobby


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

maybe next time we could switch up the shake and bake and you could let me win....


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> maybe next time we could switch up the shake and bake and you could let me win....


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

The first car across the finish line is the winner. The second car across is the first LOSER.







It get worse from there.
Funny how money attracts pretty girls. Used to be moonshine and fast cars. Now it's who can bend the rules the farthest and spend the most money. 
Hey!, who thought that having one car with different decals was a good idea for the sport? Does anyone elses Ford Focus look exactly like a Chevy Monte Carlo or Dodge Charger or a (shrug) Toyota Camry?
Good thing they don't make the travel trailer rules, or an Airstream would look just like an Outback.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

AZthunderations said:


> The first car across the finish line is the winner. The second car across is the first LOSER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have it figured out. But what can we do? I can hope that the toyota camry loses everytime. But that 's not to likely.


----------

